# Heckuva deal on a table saw fence



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/tls/d/table-saw-fence/6637388103.html


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah-Is it legit (not stolen, works…)? That'd be great if it's a real offer. The INCRA stuff is worth more than that alone.


----------

